# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Boots Industries BI V2.0 >  KS Project Update #14: Order Capture & Project Update

## Eddie

*Project Update #14: Order Capture & Project Update** For backers only* Posted by Jean Le Bouthillier ♥ Like

*Order Capture!*
We are trying to finalize the orders for the project and close to 90% of you have completed the order capture system.
For the remaining 10%, please help us help you - we cannot guess what options you desire and we are placing very large orders for components.
If the order capture are not completed by the end of next week, It will start to jeopardize the manufacturing schedule and we will have no choice but to make assumptions on your "uncaptured" orders.
*Hotend adjustment mechanism*
We are working on several improvements to the design and I am sharing one in this update. We've redesigned the mechanism that holds the Jheads to allow easy height adjustments for multiple extrusion and to provide a really rigid grip. We've just received all the laser-cut aluminium components and assembled the prototype. It will undergo extensive testing this week.


*Injection molding*
We are on track with the upgrades and we will be making final decisions on the mold within 2 weeks. We are very excited to deliver a superior product to all of our backers.
*Looking for Distribution & Marketing Help*
We are working on the future of Boots Industries and how we can best implement our vision. In the short term we are looking for distributors/resellers of the BI V2.0 3D printer and Super Premium Filament in any country outside of Canada and the USA. We also need marketing help. Write to us at info@bootsindustries.com if interested.

----------

